# 20+ rescue rabbits in need of home



## Kristen13 (Mar 21, 2019)

My local anna shelter just recently rescued over 20 rabbits, their living conditions were horrible. Adults and babies. They are up for adoption as they get cleared from the vet. I wish I could take even one but I already have three. Message me if youd like more details.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Please list what state they are in (and portion of state if it is a large state).


----------



## Kristen13 (Mar 21, 2019)

Pennsylvania, lake Erie area


----------



## Kristin McCann (Apr 5, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Please list what state they are in (and portion of state if it is a large state).


I need help re-homing my baby Lionhead male. I live in Hershey PA. I’m found out how allergic I am to him & my allergist says I have to find him a home. I take allergy meds but none of them help me with my rabbit. My face, eyes & throat swell & I had to use an epipen last night because I couldn’t breathe. Breaks my heart! I don’t want him going to a shelter AT ALL! Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kristen13 (Apr 5, 2019)

Kristin McCann said:


> I need help re-homing my baby Lionhead male. I live in Hershey PA. I’m found out how allergic I am to him & my allergist says I have to find him a home. I take allergy meds but none of them help me with my rabbit. My face, eyes & throat swell & I had to use an epipen last night because I couldn’t breathe. Breaks my heart! I don’t want him going to a shelter AT ALL! Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Let me reach out to my rabbit lover friends and see what I can do, honestly I might be able to find a good home or if necessary convince my family to take on another. I hate rabbits going to shelters too.


----------



## Kristin McCann (Apr 5, 2019)

Kristen13 said:


> Let me reach out to my rabbit lover friends and see what I can do, honestly I might be able to find a good home or if necessary convince my family to take on another. I hate rabbits going to shelters too.


Oh my goodness! I’m crying right now! I would LOVE it if you could take him in or find a friend you trust! I’m SO upset about this! It’s that bad that I absolutely cannot have him in the same house. I had no idea I would be allergic! God bless you SO SO much!


----------



## Kristen13 (Apr 6, 2019)

Kristin McCann said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m crying right now! I would LOVE it if you could take him in or find a friend you trust! I’m SO upset about this! It’s that bad that I absolutely cannot have him in the same house. I had no idea I would be allergic! God bless you SO SO much!


Hey, I have found a family that would be happy to rehome him if you still need too.


----------



## Kristin McCann (Apr 6, 2019)

Kristen13 said:


> Hey, I have found a family that would be happy to rehome him if you still need too.


Yes please. I am so sick abt this. You trust them? I need to find a home ASAP! God bless you! Are they here in PA?


----------



## Kristin McCann (Apr 6, 2019)

How donI give you my cell # so we can figure out when we will meet?


----------



## Kristen13 (Apr 6, 2019)

Kristin McCann said:


> How donI give you my cell # so we can figure out when we will meet?


I sent you a private message, you can reply to that with your number


----------



## Kristin McCann (Apr 7, 2019)

Kristen13 said:


> I sent you a private message, you can reply to that with your number


Please do, I looked for a way to do that but didn’t see how to?


----------



## Kristen13 (Apr 7, 2019)

Kristin McCann said:


> Please do, I looked for a way to do that but didn’t see how to?


I sent one, if you cant find it here my email 
[email protected] 
I dont mind having my email out there, I just dont want to post my phone number but i will send it to you when you email me.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 7, 2019)

Hoping they'll all transition to forever loving homes, and not overstress the shelter capabilities. And hopefully be carefully sp/eutered to stop the cycles of adults and babies that continually exist. So upsetting when the confiscations occur. Good to know surrendered rabbits will benefit being removed from horrible/commodity situations.


----------



## Kristin McCann (Apr 7, 2019)

Kristen13 said:


> I sent one, if you cant find it here my email
> [email protected]
> I dont mind having my email out there, I just dont want to post my phone number but i will send it to you when you email me.


Sent you an email!


----------

